# A new kid for Father's Day



## chadk (Jun 22, 2010)

Our goat finally went into labor (actually right on her due date).

I noticed the change in her ligaments Sunday night that is supposed to be a sign that she is about to go into labor. Sure enough, she started contractions soon after.

We put the twins to bed and the rest of us gathered around. The poor goat seemed to have a really hard labor. We've seen goats give birth at other farms, but the process didn't seem so intense. It could also be that since this was OUR goat, we felt more in tune with her. But she was VERY vocal and we were all right there 'pushing' with her each time and rooting her on. 

Here is my wife being the goat's doula or mid-wife. She did a great job! The goat appreciated the support:






She would go around to each of us and really seemed to seek our comfort. I have pics of each of my kids getting 'goat kisses' and lots of hugs.

I'm not posting the more graphic pics, but there are plenty! Seeing a goat being born up close and personal is amazing. First the 'bubble', and then you see the white front hooves come out inside that bubble. Then the tip of their little nose and their tongue sticking out like crazy... 

Here is Aidan giving her a funny look as she was going around getting hugs and kisses:





It went on for a few hours. Every contraction was "OK, this must be the one! ...... Or maybe not..."





Then after one big push, my wife had enough and I could hold her back no more. She helped the head come through all the way. So I grabbed the feet and she grabbed the head and we PULLLLLLED.... 






Welcome to the world Jasper!!































This was just the topper to an amazing Father's Day weekend (when you have 7 kids, you get the WHOLE weekend....). Started Friday night with a nice date with just me and my lovely wife. We had a nice dinner out and stayed at a nice hotel. Saturday we went to a highly recommended breakfast place that WAS very good. Then I picked up the boys and we headed for the Reptile Expo. Went home and worked on the mini-farm a bit. Then watched a DVD with the family for a "family movie night". Then church on Sunday (they served the dads bacon maple bars  ). Then MY dad came over for lunch. I made him his favorite steak. Then I took him and the kids to the reptile zoo in Monroe, and then off to see Toy Story 3 (very good!!).


----------



## Isa (Jun 22, 2010)

Wowww!!! Amazing pictures  What a beautiful way to spend a father's day  Thanks for sharing the pics with us


----------



## Greg T (Jun 22, 2010)

What a full and fantastic weekend you had! With all those kids and animals around there I bet it is quite hectic.

Congratulations on the baby. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, this one made me cry...and not just at the expression on Aiden's face in contrast to Madonna Goat either...what a miracle, what a great experience for the kids to help the kid into the world. I hope Mommy and Baby are doing well recovering from the event. That was pretty intense, and I only got the photo essay!

Congratulations.


----------



## hali (Jun 22, 2010)

ahhh excellent


----------



## Itort (Jun 22, 2010)

And now the fun starts. I loved it when we had kids, they are a hoot and probably my favorite farm animals. Are your kids ready to start milking. She's Oberhausen richt. Is this her first kid?


----------



## chadk (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, we got 2 does as bottle babies last year. One was bred successfully, the other was not (trying again in early fall). So this was her first and our first as new 'goat farmers'. We are ALL ready to start milking. Actually, we have started already. With just a single kid on her udders, she was over-producing. So we will take the role of the second kid I think...


----------



## danielledelynn (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww what a great way to spend Father's Day weekend...Great photos


----------



## fhintz (Jun 22, 2010)

There's a kids book in there somewhere


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, I love reading about your family and animals. Congrats on the new kid


----------



## ChiKat (Jun 22, 2010)

Awwww congrats!! The baby is adorable 
Like Missy said, I really enjoy reading about your family and animals too!


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2010)

That's pretty cool. What a great weekend.


----------



## pugsandkids (Jun 22, 2010)

How sweet, I used to work with an animal entertainment company and there were goats everywhere. I loved them!


----------

